# Teichfolie erneuern nach Wasserverlust



## Marmor (27. Feb. 2010)

Wie bereits in einem anderen Beitrag beschrieben hat unser Gartenteich sehr starken
Wasserverlust ich musste seit Nov. 2009 bereits 14.mal Wasser nachfüllen.!!!!

Ich möchte die alte Teichfolie in den nächsten Wochen durch eine Kautschukfolie
erneuern.!!!

Die alte Folie ist 9,5Jahre alt und besitzt noch 6 Monate Restgarantie gekauft bei der
Firma Holzum.!!!

Wann ist die beste Zeit bzw. Wassertemperatur für eine Folienerneuerung ohne uneren
Fischbestand zu verlieren.!!!   ( 11 Stk. )

Hat jemand schon einmal eine defekte Teichfolie reklamiert .???

MFG. Euer Marmor:smoki


----------



## Dodi (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern nach Wasserverlust*

Hallo Marmor,

so einschneidende Arbeiten am Teich würde ich erst durchführen, wenn das Immunsystem der Fische wieder halbwegs funktioniert, d. h. ab einer einigermaßen stabilen Wassertemperatur von ca. 15°.

Defekte Folie hab ich noch nicht reklamiert.
Der Leck in der Folie muss ja nicht Herstellerbedingt sein, vllt. hat sich irgendeine Wurzel durch die Folie gebohrt? Da nützt Dir die noch vorhandene Garantie auch nix.


----------



## Marmor (19. März 2010)

*AW: Teichfolie erneuern nach Wasserverlust*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Marmor,
> 
> so einschneidende Arbeiten am Teich würde ich erst durchführen, wenn das Immunsystem der Fische wieder halbwegs funktioniert, d. h. ab einer einigermaßen stabilen Wassertemperatur von ca. 15°.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.!!

Ich werde abwarten bis das Wasser konstant um die 15-18 grad hat und die Fische wieder aktiver sind.!!
Ich habe auch schon extra ein neues Planschbecken gekauft um das Teichwasser umzupumpen.!!

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir noch einige andere Tipps geben könnten damit alles gut verläuft.!!!

Liebe Grüße aus Duisburg.

     Marmor


----------

